
Level creates free educational content for people in prison - searchableguy
https://learnlevel.org
======
petespeed
Assuming that these environments don't give access to computers, is it
possible to teach computer programming (at least at logical level)?

For example, one can publish a monthly "Level" printable pamphlet which
progressively covers 1) some theory, 2) some syntax (likely pseudocode), 3) a
problem to solve through code, and 4) a way to verify the code e.g. dry run.

Example of problem:
[https://blockly.games/maze?lang=en](https://blockly.games/maze?lang=en)

Example of dry run:
[http://theteacher.info/websites/ocr_alevel/WebPages/F452_Pro...](http://theteacher.info/websites/ocr_alevel/WebPages/F452_ProgTechn/DryRuns/DryRuns.html)

I know there will still be more learning steps before becoming productive for
a job, but this brings them one step closer.

~~~
magnazine
Director of Level here. We're working on just this. There's a really long form
article on Medium / Towards Data Science but apparently HN blocks the domain.
If you run a Google search for "How To Teach Programming To People In Prison
(Without Computers)" you'll pull up the article. Would be interested to hear
your feedback. Thanks!

~~~
petespeed
Thanks for the link.

Its a good challenge to solve with the constraint that only printed paper is
allowed. May be the question is what is stopping me from coding on paper in a
less-constrained environment?

I am assuming you have created persona(s) for the inmates which explain their
motivations, concerns, engagement options, assistance, response/feedback
systems, etc.

With my limited knowledge, I tried to place various activities against coding.
e.g. reading comics, solving crosswords and mazes, drawing art, solving math
problems. And then want to measure these again some criteria like: feedback
(instant or late), engagement duration, motivation (short and long term),
outlet for expression, and more.

My hope is that understanding above will help us find the right solution or
method to convey this subject.

------
throwawaysea
Very cool. Is this entirely donation driven, given that it is a nonprofit? Are
there prisons or public jurisdictions that support this program?

~~~
magnazine
Yes - we're a nonprofit that's entirely supported by donors. The prisons /
municipalities are broke for stuff like this. They don't even serve edible
food. As we get further in our development there are large foundations which
are interested in just this type of work. Until then, it's community
supported. Thankfully, we have no paid staff (right now) and the production
and distribution of the content doesn't cost a ton. So the money goes pretty
far.

